# Brixton Pound new note launch + give/take market, Wednesday 8 July



## tompound (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

The Brixton Pound is 5 years old and we are having a special event on Wednesday 8 July to celebrate the release of a new special edition Brixton Pound 5 paper note. It is really quite something and we invite you all to join us on Windrush Square from 5pm where there'll be a few activities going on.

Give and Take market - from 7.30am on the day we will be on Windrush Square collecting items such as clothes, books, toys and also any dried/tinned goods for donation to the Brixton Foodbank and the Soup Kitchen. From 5pm everything will be laid out and you'll be able to browse and take what you like, completely free!

Picnic - bring food along! Grab a takeaway or bring something from home, and hopefully the weather will be kind enough to let us sit on the floor and enjoy a picnic.

Note launch - the new note will be launched on the day and will be available for purchase for the first time at Windrush Square. It is a fully valid Brixton Pound 5 note which can be spent in any B£-accepting business, not replacing the current one (Luol Deng) but complementing the existing set.

Spread the word, empty your cupboards, and come along and grab a bargain too!


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

Any pics, promo material for a Buzz piece? Have you added it to the listings? tompound


----------



## tompound (Jul 1, 2015)

Have added it to Buzz listings (including image). Facebook invite here: https://www.facebook.com/events/1636630513216536/

In the bombastic words of our designer Charlie (who has overseen this new note production, but hasn't done the artwork - that's been done by someone very special indeed ;-)

“These are the most amazing currency notes ever produced. No exaggeration. They’re beautiful and mysterious; spiritual and politicising. In two small sides of paper it provides the most compelling response to the rot that emanates from the Square Mile that I’ve seen since we were all told we had to live under the yoke of Austerity”.

“They’re living proof that while the Establishment can try all they might to take our money, they can’t take our spirit. The pounds Sterling in our pockets are monochrome, dull and in thrall to history and hierarchy – designed to remind us that ‘our’ money isn’t really ours at all. Brixton Pounds are the exact opposite. Joyous and empowering, they remind us that we can all make positive decisions about our spending, and make a real difference to the community around us. They’re wonderful invites to us all to step into a better future.”


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

Looking at these B£ launch photos from 4 years ago, I think you can see just how much Brixton has changed...

















http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton...-with-a-lively-party-at-the-electric-brixton/


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

Plugged here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/07/...ty-picnic-in-windrush-square-wed-8-july-2015/


----------



## tompound (Jul 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Looking at these B£ launch photos from 4 years ago, I think you can see just how much Brixton has changed...



Undoubtedly. The task now I think is not to lament it too much (though there is of course a place for that), but try to think of ways to go against the tide and remind people (new and old) what Brixton is about


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2015)

It's pretty busy!
















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/07/...-give-take-market-in-windrush-square-brixton/


----------



## tompound (Jul 9, 2015)

Great pics as ever. I think you got there just after the initial scrum which was a bit more chaotic than the relative calm you've managed to shoot there!


----------



## roryer (Sep 2, 2015)

The Brixton Pound is featured today on Zero Hedge! 

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...rnative-currency-david-bowies-face-goes-viral


----------

